# ultegra 6500 9x3 help



## 190 (Nov 22, 2006)

i was looking to buy a set of STI ultegra 9 speed shifters. they are 6500's. can these do both double and tripple chain rings? i have a 3x9 setup.


----------



## tigerdriver (May 22, 2006)

The ST-6510 are compatible with both. I don't know about the 6500.


----------



## 190 (Nov 22, 2006)

cool thanks, ive heard that before so it must be true now.


----------

